# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Vera

## tammyy2j

Work has started in Northumberland on a new production of ITV's Vera. 

Guest stars Hugo Speer, Gary Lewis and Lolita Chakrabarti  join Brenda Blethyn in Telling Tales, the second of four self contained films. 

Set around the Northumberland coast, the second film follows DI Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) as she sets out to retrospectively resolve the mystery of Abigail Mantelâs murder. 

Vera also stars Jon Morrison as DC Kenny, Elizabeth Edmunds as Mary Winter, Daniel Rose as Chris Winter, Emun Elliott as James Bennett and Kate Foster- Barnes as Emma Bennett. 

The script, which is based on the book Telling Tales by Ann Cleeves, has been adapted for television by Paul Rutman who wrote the first Vera film and has also written for Marple and Lewis.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

Vera
Episode: 1 of 4
Sunday, 22 April 2012, 8:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

The Ghost Position: 

Following the success of the first series broadcast in 2011 international award winning actress Brenda Blethyn, OBE, makes a welcome return to ITV1 as Detective Chief Inspector Vera Stanhope. 

Set once again in contemporary Northumberland and Newcastle ITV Studios have produced four new stand-alone films of the hit crime thriller. 

Guest stars include: Julie Graham (Lapland, Survivors, William & Mary), Steven Hartley (Doctors, The Bill), Ron Cook (Little Dorrit, The Diary of Anne Frank) and Nina Sosanya (Silk, Five Days). 



Episode one: 


In The Ghost Position D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) is reunited, under tragic circumstance, with her first ever Sergeant, Stuart Macken (Steven Hartley). When his house is petrol bombed, Stuart is left badly burned and his 18 year old daughter, Stella (Jessica Barden), is fighting for her life in intensive care. Vera is shocked to see Stuart is a shadow of the man she knew twenty years before and, when her back is turned, he commits suicide by throwing himself from the hospital balcony. 

Vera, battling through grief for her former colleague and friend, is determined to track down the assailant and discover why someone would attempt to kill Stuart and Stella. Does the answer lie in the steep downturn Stuart’s personal and professional life has taken since they last met? With Stella in a coma, Vera and Joe pick their way through her former Sergeant’s recent history and uncover his broken family and the destruction caused by his inability to let them go. Soon they are hot on the trail of a suspect, but a dramatic discovery turns the case on its head, revealing the event at the heart of these catastrophic and heartbreaking events.

----------


## Perdita

Vera
Episode: 2 of 4
Sunday, 29 April 2012, 8:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama 

Silent Voices: 

Following the success of the first series broadcast in 2011 international award winning actress Brenda Blethyn, OBE, makes a welcome return to ITV1 as Detective Chief Inspector Vera Stanhope. 

Set once again in contemporary Northumberland and Newcastle ITV Studios have produced four new stand-alone films of the hit crime thriller. 

Adapted by Gaby Chiappe (based on the novel by Ann Cleeves) and directed by Paul Whittington. Guest stars in Silent Voices include: Kaye Wragg (No Angels, The Lakes). Actress Cush Jumbo (The Inbetweeners Movie, Lip Service, Torchwood) joins the detective team as D.C. Bethany Whelan. 

*** 

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) investigates the case of murdered social worker, Jenny Lister. Deciphering the motive behind the brutal murder of a woman who presents as honourable and well liked proves difficult but an infamous case involving the death of a child appears to hold the key. Working tirelessly, Vera and her team uncover the failure of an understaffed and overworked social work system and the far reaching effects for all those involved. 

Through her innate empathy and intuition, Vera determinedly pursues the truth until she discovers the real secret at the heart of Jenny's death and the killer who will stop at nothing to protect it. Knowing that the murderer has already targeted their next victim, Vera and Joe (David Leon) are faced with a race against time - will they get there in time to prevent another death? 

Â© Copyright ITV plc 2012

----------


## N.Fan

Looking forward to this new series,I enjoyed the last one and really like Brenda Blethyn.

----------


## Perdita

Vera
Episode: 3 of 4
Sunday, 13 May 2012, 8:00PM - 10:00PM



Sandancers: 

Following the success of the first series broadcast in 2011 international award winning actress Brenda Blethyn, OBE, makes a welcome return to ITV1 as Detective Chief Inspector Vera Stanhope. 

Set once again in contemporary Northumberland and Newcastle ITV Studios have produced four new stand-alone films of the hit crime thriller. 

Written by Colin Teevan and directed by Julian Holmes guest stars include: Barbara Marten (Kidnap and Ransom, Waking the Dead, Casualty), Clare Calbraith (Downton Abbey, The Shadow Line) and Naomi Bentley (Love Life, White Man Van, Ideal). 

*** 

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) and D.S. Joe Ashworth investigate a suspicious death in an army barracks, aided by Shep (Clare Calbraith), an enthusiastic and pro-active member of the Military Police. While the death of commanding officer Dev initially looks like suicide, murder is quickly established and the team need to find both a motive and a killer. 

Sensing a connection to Ollie (Ben Aldridge), a soldier killed in Afghanistan, Vera interviews Devaney's (Barry McGee) loyal comrades, Vince (Steve Cree) and Budgie (Alex Price), and Ollie's grieving and angry family, quickly establishing there's a traumatic event which no-one wants to talk about. Through persistence and instinct Vera finally reveals the complicated turn of events that led to an act of revenge and the deaths of more than one soldier.

----------


## Perdita

Vera
Episode: 4 of 4
Sunday, 20 May 2012, 8:00PM - 10:00PM

EPISODIC SYNOPSIS: 

A Certain Samaritan: 

In the final episode of the second series D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) investigates the murder of 29 year old Niall Coulter. Circling Niallâs nearest and dearest including his mother Shirley (Phyllis Logan), Vera peels back the seemingly benign layers of his life to discover a deeper truth which those closest to him seem unwilling to give up. It is not until the body of a drug dealer is found washed up on a Northumberland beach that the dreadful truth begins to emerge about the heroin found present in Niallâs body. 

While faced with potentially life changing discoveries in her own life, Vera steers her way through the evidence of grief, love, protection and addiction that surrounded Niallâs life and deduces that his murderer acted through a selfless and unrequited love of their own.

----------


## Perdita

Date tbc


Episode one: Castles in the Air

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) investigates the brutal murder of young physiotherapist, Lizzie Faulkner (Eva Quinn), gunned down at a luxury country retreat. For D.S Joe Ashworth (David Leon), the case brings him face to face with a part of his past he would rather forget.

Local man, Robert Doran (Richard Riddell), was in the area shooting badgers at the time but denies any part in the killing, despite having a connection to Lizzie.  

The team discover Lizzieâs holiday was a last minute gift from client, Corinne Franks (Vinette Robinson), the architect behind the expensive new holiday village.

 Her husband Andrew (John Light) and their business partner, Tim Hopkins (Nicholas Gleaves) refuse to accept the murder is connected to local resentment towards their new development. But when Corinne is mowed down in a deliberate hit and run they are forced to reconsider.

The only alternative is a revenge attack. Andrew admits Corinne was recently involved in a fatal car accident. The victim's heartbroken husband, Justin Bishop (Shaun Dingwall), disagreed with the coronerâs verdict and has been campaigning for justice ever since. 

Aided by D.C. Kenny Lockhart (Jon Morrison), Vera uncovers a hidden friendship between Corrine Franks and the Bishopâs teenage son, Sam (Alexander Arnold), but is he capable of double murder?

In a story of betrayal, guilt and the need for atonement, Vera must move quickly to avoid another tragedy while Joe finally makes amends with the demons from his own past.


Cast list:

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope - Brenda Blethyn 
D.S. Joe Ashworth - David Leon  
D.C. Kenny Lockhart - Jon Morrison
D.C. Mark Edwards - Riley Jones
Pathologist Billy Cartwright - Paul Ritter
Robert Doran - Richard Riddell
Tina Robson - Cassie Atkinson
Lizzie Faulkner - Eva Quinn
Maisie Jones - Leah Brotherhead
Tim Hopkins - Nicholas Gleaves
Kirsty Hopkins - Alex Childs
Justin Bishop - Shaun Dingwall
Celine Sonya - Cassidy
Jessie Ashworth -Mia Wyles
Corinne Franks - Vinette Robinson
Sam Bishop - Alexander Arnold
Derek - Nicholas Lumley
Andrew Franks - John Light
Duty Solicitor - Will Ashcroft
Timâs Solicitor - Ian Cairns


Series overview:

Inspired by the best selling novels and characters created by acclaimed crime writer Ann Cleeves, Oscar nominated and award-winning actress Brenda Blethyn reprises her lead role as Detective Chief Inspector Vera Stanhope alongside actor and filmmaker David Leon who plays Veraâs trusty sidekick and surrogate son Detective Sergeant Joe Ashworth. 

The third series sees the return of Scottish born actor Jon Morrison (High Times, Nil By Mouth) as D.C Kenny Lockhart, Clare Calbraith (Downton Abbey, The Shadow Line) as D.C. Rebecca Shepherd, Paul Ritter (Friday Night Dinner, The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time) as pathologist Billy Cartwright and Sonya Cassidy (Endeavour, The Paradise) as Celine Ashworth, wife to Joe. 

Other actors appearing across the four new films include; Dean Andrews (Frankie, Last Tango in Halifax, Ashes to Ashes), Saskia Reeves (Wallander, Luther), Nicholas Gleaves (Scott & Bailey, Public Enemies), Shaun Dingwall (Doctor Who, Above Suspicion), Vinette Robinson (Sherlock, Waterloo Road), Jill Halfpenny (Lightfields, Wild at Heart, Mount Pleasant), Liam Cunningham (Game of Thrones, Strike Back, Outcasts), Christine Bottomley (The Arbor, Land Girls, Tess of the DâUrbervilles), Ralph Ineson (Secret State, Case Sensitive, Harry Potter) Riley Jones (Wolfblood).

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

1st September

Episode two: Poster Child

When respected surgeon, Dan Marsden (Reece Andrews), is shot dead days before his retirement and his teen daughters, Mira (Shifaa Arfan) and Karen (Amy Cameron), are abducted, D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) and her team, D.S. Joe Ashworth (David Leon) and D.C. Kenny Lockhart (Jon Morrison), face a race against time to track down the killer and save the sisters.

Orphaned by a missile attack in Baghdad, a young girl being pulled from the rubble of her building became an iconic image of the Iraq conflict. Brought to Britain for treatment, little Mira was adopted by Dan and his dutiful wife (Saskia Reeves), Laura, under the watchful eye of a family friend. 

A mysterious parcel leads Vera to Jonah Regan (Dean Andrews), the photographer who took the award-winning image, uncovering a fresh connection to Iraq and a man named Malik (Amir Boutrous). But who is Malik and what could he want with the Marsden sisters? 

Joined by new addition, D.C. Barry Kelman (Gareth Farr), itâs not long before the case takes a violent and unexpected turn striking at the heart of Vera and her team.

With the safety of two young women in jeopardy, Vera must use all her tenacity and instinct to expose the truth.

----------


## Perdita

8th September 2013

Episode three: Young Gods

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) delves into the tangled past of extreme sports fanatic, Gideon Frane, when he plunges from a Northumberland cliff top in a ball of flames.

An anonymous letter spelling  ‘Burn in Hell’ and a scan of files reveal a litany of stalking complaints and intimidation against an ex-girlfriend, Izzy Rawlins (Jodie Comer).

Forensics are quick to link her hairdresser friend, Kit (Kevin Trainor), to the letter. He admits to confronting Gideon days before his death but denies murdering him.

As a former head boy, Headmistress Vivienne Ripman (Maureen Beattie) remembers Gideon as leader of a gang of ‘golden lads and girls’. But ex-girlfriend Manda Adelaide (Pippa Bennett-Warner) went missing after an attempted suicide and best friend Jamie Levinson (Mark Quartley) has long since succumbed to drug addiction. Ruthie Culvert (Rebecca Benson) is a pupil at the same private school. As witness to the crime, Vera is convinced she holds the key but her memory is drawing blanks. 

Supported by D.C. Shepherd (Clare Calbraith) and the newly appointed D.C. Edwards (Riley Jones), Vera and the rest of her team must track down Gideon’s gang to uncover a lifetime of bullying and an unexpected story of tested loyalties and rough justice.

----------


## Perdita

8th September 2013

Episode three: Young Gods

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) delves into the tangled past of extreme sports fanatic, Gideon Frane, when he plunges from a Northumberland cliff top in a ball of flames.

An anonymous letter spelling  âBurn in Hellâ and a scan of files reveal a litany of stalking complaints and intimidation against an ex-girlfriend, Izzy Rawlins (Jodie Comer).

Forensics are quick to link her hairdresser friend, Kit (Kevin Trainor), to the letter. He admits to confronting Gideon days before his death but denies murdering him.

As a former head boy, Headmistress Vivienne Ripman (Maureen Beattie) remembers Gideon as leader of a gang of âgolden lads and girlsâ. But ex-girlfriend Manda Adelaide (Pippa Bennett-Warner) went missing after an attempted suicide and best friend Jamie Levinson (Mark Quartley) has long since succumbed to drug addiction. Ruthie Culvert (Rebecca Benson) is a pupil at the same private school. As witness to the crime, Vera is convinced she holds the key but her memory is drawing blanks. 

Supported by D.C. Shepherd (Clare Calbraith) and the newly appointed D.C. Edwards (Riley Jones), Vera and the rest of her team must track down Gideonâs gang to uncover a lifetime of bullying and an unexpected story of tested loyalties and rough justice.

----------


## Perdita

15th September

Episode four: Prodigal Son

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) and D.S. Joe Ashworth (David Leon) investigate a fatal stabbing outside a busy Newcastle nightclub. Identifying the victim as ex-Met Officer, John Warnock (Alan Westaway), the only clues are an empty flat and an unregistered car with six thousand pounds hidden in the boot.

With the help of her loyal team, D.C. Shepherd (Clare Calbraith) and D.C. Lockhart (Jon Morrison), they track John’s next of kin to a local farm run by his sister, Maggie (Jill Halfpenny). Having recently returned to Newcastle, John had been working at Finches, a large brewery run by Maggie’s fiancÃ©, Sam Harper (Liam Cunningham).

Lisa Strachan (Christine Bottomley), John’s childhood sweetheart, admits to rekindling their affair in recent months. Her husband, Ross (Ralph Ineson), has a clear motive and a history of violence. But Vera cannot believe this is a simple crime of passion.

Delving deeper into John’s world, Vera uncovers a secret relationship with Sam’s daughter, Eva (Sophie Stuckey) and an under-hand plot to spy on the brewery for a multi-national company eager to buy out the family business. But lawyer Katrina Lennox (Jeany Spark) insists he was called off the case months ago. So why did he continue to spy on Sam Harper?

Vera must ultimately retrace John Warnock’s final steps to uncover the truth behind a web of lies spanning twenty-five years.


Last in series

----------


## Perdita

15th September

Episode four: Prodigal Son

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) and D.S. Joe Ashworth (David Leon) investigate a fatal stabbing outside a busy Newcastle nightclub. Identifying the victim as ex-Met Officer, John Warnock (Alan Westaway), the only clues are an empty flat and an unregistered car with six thousand pounds hidden in the boot.

With the help of her loyal team, D.C. Shepherd (Clare Calbraith) and D.C. Lockhart (Jon Morrison), they track Johnâs next of kin to a local farm run by his sister, Maggie (Jill Halfpenny). Having recently returned to Newcastle, John had been working at Finches, a large brewery run by Maggieâs fiancÃ©, Sam Harper (Liam Cunningham).

Lisa Strachan (Christine Bottomley), Johnâs childhood sweetheart, admits to rekindling their affair in recent months. Her husband, Ross (Ralph Ineson), has a clear motive and a history of violence. But Vera cannot believe this is a simple crime of passion.

Delving deeper into Johnâs world, Vera uncovers a secret relationship with Samâs daughter, Eva (Sophie Stuckey) and an under-hand plot to spy on the brewery for a multi-national company eager to buy out the family business. But lawyer Katrina Lennox (Jeany Spark) insists he was called off the case months ago. So why did he continue to spy on Sam Harper?

Vera must ultimately retrace John Warnockâs final steps to uncover the truth behind a web of lies spanning twenty-five years.


Last in series

----------


## Perdita

27th April


Series overview

International award winning actress Brenda Blethyn reprises her leading role as the brilliantly perceptive D.C.I. Vera Stanhope for a fourth series of the popular crime drama produced by ITV Studios.

Actor, director and writer David Leon also returns to his role as Veraâs trusted sidekick, Detective Sergeant Joe Ashworth, and relished the opportunity to return to his native home in the North East to film four new stand‐alone films.

Episode one: On Harbour Street

Adapted by Paul Rutman from the novel âHarbour Streetâ written by Ann Cleeves Directed by Thaddeus OâSullivan

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) investigates the mysterious death of pensioner Margaret Kraszewski (Annabel Leventon) found stabbed on a busy Newcastle train at the height of rush hour. With his daughter a key witness in the investigation, D.S. Joe Ashworth (David Leon) has a personal stake in finding Margaretâs killer.

The trail leads them to a run down seaside B&B, where Margaret lived with Kate Darrow (Eva Birthistle) and her teenage children, Ryan (William Rush) and Chloe (Oliver Jack). Kate canât believe anyone would want to hurt the mild mannered pensioner but Vera believes Margaret knew her killer.

Enquiries lead them to Dee Sinton (Tilly Vosburgh), an alcoholic and old friend recently thrown out of the shelter where Margaret volunteered. When Dee is found dead, Vera knows the key to this new killing will be found in Margaretâs past.

Pub landlord Valerie Furlow (Lynn Farleigh) remembers Dee and Margaret living in the same house and suggests her Polish ex-*‐husband was violent. But he hasnât been seen in thirty years. Local fisherman Malcolm Kenrich (Paul Copley) denies a close friendship with Margaret, but why has he been left responsible for her will?

With the help of her colleagues, D.C. Rebecca Shepherd (Clare Calbraith) and D.C. Kenny Lockhart (Jon Morrison), Vera finds herself searching deep into the hidden past of this quiet Northumberland town, led by clues that keep revolving around one street. But why are the residents of Harbour Street so reluctant to talk?

Cast

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope - Brenda Blethyn
D.S. Joe Ashworth - David Leon
D.C. Kenny Lockhart - Jon Morrison
D.C. Rebecca Shepherd - Clare Calbraith
Celine Ashworth - Sonya Cassidy
Pathologist Marcus Summer- Kingsley Ben-Adir
D.C. Mark Edwards - Riley Jones
Jessie Ashworth - Olivia Armstrong
Malcolm Kenrich - Paul Copley
Dee Sinton - Tilly Vosburgh
Kate Darrow - Eva Birthistle
Ryan Darrow - William Rush
Chloe Darrow - Olivia Jack
Stuart Bayliss - Alistair Petrie
George Everitt - Sean McKenzie
P.C. Mike Randall - Joshua Hill
Jane Robinson - Jacqueline Phillips
Emily - Harriet Hunter-Purvis
Edwin Short - Roland Oliver
Valerie Furlow - Lynn Farleigh
Walter Kraszewski - Bogdan Kominowski
Margaret Kraszewski - Annabel Leventon
Neighbour - Pip Chamberlin
Boy - Evan Atherton

----------


## Perdita

4th May

Episode two: Protected

D.C.I. Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) and D.S. Joe Ashworth (David Leon) examine the suspicious murder of David Kenworthy found dead on the beach at Whitley Bay.

Local arcade owner, Larry Crowe (Dave Hill) has a direct link to the family. His son Paddy died in a botched robbery at the Kenworthy home forty years ago. A witness saw him arguing with David on the night of the killing and a search of his property uncovers a bloodied baseball bat. But Larry has a watertight alibi and itâs clear he wasnât the only person David met that night.

Convinced the answer lies within the family, Vera begins to dig into the Kenworthy past. Much to the frustration of Davidâs father, itâs not long before Vera discovers the long shadow Alan Kenworthy (John Woodvine) casts over his childrenâs lives. Daughter Lorna (Teresa Banham) has been estranged from the family for many years and elder son Thomas (Michael Hodgson) is missing, his car keys found abandoned on the coastal path.

A second death leaves Vera faced with mounting pressure to crack the case. Why was David Kenworthy drawn to Whitley Bay seafront on the evening of his fatherâs retirement? What is the corruption underpinning the family fortune?

Supported by her team Vera must use all her tenacity and instinct to expose the deep rift at the heart of this fractured family and ultimately solve two murder mysteries.

----------


## lizann

when can we expect new episodes, series 9?

----------


## Perdita

> when can we expect new episodes, series 9?


I hope we can soon, brilliant series imo

----------

